# Pep Guardiola to be the next Manchester City manager



## José Mourinho (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/35461090



_Pep Guardiola has agreed a three-year contract to become Manchester City manager in the summer.

The 45-year-old, currently in charge at Bayern Munich, will replace Manuel Pellegrini, who will leave on 30 June.

A statement from City said Chilean Pellegrini, 62, was "fully supportive" of the announcement being made._


----------



## SP 199 (Feb 2, 2016)

Should be interesting to see how he gets on.

Honestly i'm more interested in seeing if Leicester can keep this up and win, They're doing pretty amazing this season, Though I can't see Vardy staying once this is over all the big names will be after him for sure


----------

